# 2012 MES Electric Smoker Recall



## timetosmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got a recall in the mail

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...eId=10151&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&appID=170

Seems the smoker tray can be inserted wrong causing a possible fire hazard. I can only guess if it goes in cock-eyed then chips can fall directly on the burner? In any case I am going to get the parts to fix it (if MES ever answers the phone.. on hold for 30 minutes) but this smoker ONLY needs one (yes 1) chip at a time since it holds the smoke in so well. Anything more causes too much heavy white smoke and your food will end up tasting terrible.


----------



## deltadude (Oct 15, 2012)

TimetoSmoke, thanks so much for your public service announcement!

Keep on Smokin!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks a million TimetoSmoke. Just bought this MES 40 unit yesterday and assembled last night. Haven't even seasoned it yet. Hopefully I won't be thrown into the "hold zone" and never heard from again when I call them. We shall see....


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 16, 2012)

No issue getting through whasoever. Call was completed in less than 5 minutes and redesigned parts are on the way. Don't know if it will even matter though. Ordered AMNPS from Todd today. :o)))


----------



## atweigl (Oct 18, 2012)

I received my letter from Cabela's and called in about a week later with no hassles or issues. The new parts arrived in about a week.  I have not yet installed it yet but dont really see the reason for it, but have not looked at the issue vary closely.


----------



## atweigl (Oct 18, 2012)

tts the smoker in your pic doesnt even look used!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2012)

How many of these faulty smokers are currently on shelves at stores or sitting in a warehouse, waiting to be delivered?

Knowing there is a recall, will retailers continue to sell these faulty units and then contact the buyer after the purchase?

OR...Will retailers pull these units from their shelves until they are fixed?

Still available at Cabelas, Bass Pro and Amazon

What is different about the new part(s)?

TJ


----------



## dward51 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hmmmm...... Wait a minute...

Seems like there was another thread on this a week or two back and the clerk at Bass Pro told the poster that the company (MES?) had sent someone out and "fixed" all the units (which if you query the model number at the MES website, are drop shipped from China and not directly from MES in USA.

Yep, I thought that tale was BS when I read it then too.....


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 19, 2012)

OK, this is strange...I received the replacement parts today (chip tray assembly for 2012 MES 40). Upon comparing them with what came in the unit, they are EXACTLY the same. Looking at the replacement instructions, it looks like this would be for replacing the chip tray on an OLD model MES 40 (like this may be the retro kit). Pictures show the two bars running underneath the tray and the smaller tray. I verified my model number and it is the one described in the recall notice. Of course it's past their closing time on a Friday so I'll have to wait until Monday to call them to find out what the deal is. Anyone else receive their replacement chip tray assembly for the 2012 model yet? What were your findings? Did they ship me the wrong parts? Include wrong instructions? Just wondering....

Steve


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2012)

Take Some Pics and post them

Anyone else have the updated chip pan for the recalled MES 40?


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 19, 2012)

Here ya go Todd....

This is the assembly that came already installed in the unit.













Current Tray1.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012


















Current Tray2.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012






This is the replacement tray assembly they sent me. Looks the same to me.













Replacement Tray1.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012


















Replacement Tray2.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012






Here's the instructions they sent with the replacement tray assembly. Looks like they would be for a 2011 model.













Chip Tray Replacement Instructions.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012






Whatchya think?


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2012)

That's just plain CRAZY!!

You're right, the instructions are based on the old model

Take a pic of the 2 pans side x side....Any Diff?

How about the housings.....Any Diff?

There must be something different, to not allow chips to fall onto the element and catch fire


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2012)

Does the tray fit tight up against the housing, or is there a space to allow air ans smoke out of the housing?

The old housing(in the directions) has 3 holes in it to release smoke

The new housing does not seem to have any holes

The Wheels Are Turning!!!!!

I got Me Some Ideas Already......


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 19, 2012)

Todd, side by sides...Only 3 differences that I can see. Bottom edge on back of new housing in slightly longer, round edge where it bolts to wall now has a flange, handle of chip tray is now one piece with the tray instead of riveted on. Some of the spot welds are in different locations as well.













Old vs. New1.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012


















Old vs. New2.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012


















Old vs. New3.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012






Old













Old Back Bottom Edge.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012






New













New Back Bottom Edge.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012


















Old vs. New4.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012


















Old vs. New5.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012






Old on left, new on right













Old vs. New Chip Tray Handles.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012






That's about it. Doesn't seem like there's any difference in any of the thickness of the metal or dimensions but I haven't measured it.


----------



## smokersteve7879 (Oct 19, 2012)

I rarely use the chip tray and loader in my MES30 since I made a mailbox mod and use the AMZNPS. I swear by it. Estimate how many pellets I need, fire it up and I never worry bout loading chips anymore.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 19, 2012)

Steve, I don't plan on using mine either being I have a AMNPS too. Todd and I were just interested in the engineering differences. We're curious folks.

Todd, No holes in the end of housing on either one. Maybe the 2011 model had them. I think I found the major change. Look at the pics of the tray rail below. New one now has a little "lip" to keep the tray in the housing instead of just being able to slide straight out.

*OLD*













Old Tray Rail.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Oct 19, 2012






*NEW*

*












New Tray Rail.JPG



 roadkill cafe
 Oct 19, 2012





*


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 19, 2012)

Todd, can't you make a unit that will slip right in on their rails?  


David


----------



## baba bones (Oct 20, 2012)

I havent recieved mine yet i'll Let you guys know ,should be here by tuesdaythey said... I called earley thursday and didnt have a problem getting thru to a rep...a couple mins is all .So I'll let uall know when its in  my paws..


----------



## dward51 (Oct 20, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> Todd, can't you make a unit that will slip right in on their rails?
> David


Wouldn't it burn the whole tray of pellets at once instead of following the maze pattern if one of his units was made to slide in on those rails?


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 20, 2012)

Placing a tray of pellets too close to the element will cause them to burn up waaaay too quickly

It looks as though the only diff is the little clips that hold the chip tray close to the housing

I would think a larger chip tray would be sufficient, and they would not have to send out a whole new housing and tray

My guess is that some chips that were dumped into the chip pan missed their mark, and piled up on the burner


----------



## wood chuck (Nov 18, 2012)

You right about that ! I won't even bother about the recall just continue using the amnps .  :~)


----------



## mesuser (Dec 7, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Steve, I don't plan on using mine either being I have a AMNPS too. Todd and I were just interested in the engineering differences. We're curious folks.
> 
> Todd, No holes in the end of housing on either one. Maybe the 2011 model had them. I think I found the major change. Look at the pics of the tray rail below. New one now has a little "lip" to keep the tray in the housing instead of just being able to slide straight out.
> 
> ...





dward51 said:


> Hmmmm...... Wait a minute...
> 
> Seems like there was another thread on this a week or two back and the clerk at Bass Pro told the poster that the company (MES?) had sent someone out and "fixed" all the units (which if you query the model number at the MES website, are drop shipped from China and not directly from MES in USA.
> 
> Yep, I thought that tale was BS when I read it then too.....


dward,

MES sent employees to Bass pro  warehouses to fix all the units they had. that is why no one can tell what is different in the images. If you look at the new and old image above, the tabs are facing the same direction. The ones that were bad had the tab facing upward, but the fix was to turn it downward. I think the chip tray was able to go under the slot instead of in it. I think when they turned it down it prevented the tray from going under the slot.

hope this helps


----------



## stovebolt (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks to me like the old tray is deeper than the new one, which would put it closer to the element and cause it to run hotter than the new one.

Chuck


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 9, 2012)

Goes to show the MES is a POS.  That's just my personal opinion.  Folks brag about how great the customer service is--heck, that's only because the company knows that their product is always prone to problems.  Seriously, the only good thing about the MES is Todd's product


----------



## looksdone (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm not sure but looking at the pictures, is the chip holder "shifted" in the other direction? Looks like it might be in picture #3. Just wondering.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 7, 2013)

It the goofy little tab the added, to keep the chip tray from sliding out

They really should have made the chip pan larger

The problem is the heat shield is too close to the heating element, and when chips miss the chip pan, they land directly on the element.


----------

